
Want to Know Julian Assange’s Endgame? He Told You a Decade Ago - magoghm
https://www.wired.com/2016/10/want-know-julian-assanges-endgame-told-decade-ago/?mbid=social_fb
======
chippy
TLDR; He said that leaks create a chilling effect in organizations up to no
good and thereby reduce their effectiveness.

